# concorrer



## sinsi619

concorrer é significado compete, ajudar.
aqui tem uma oração eu não entendi.
estou concorrendo a premios. é eu veceu?


----------



## jazyk

Não, você e outras dezenas (ou centenas) de pessoas estão num jogo, por exemplo, e quem tiver mais sorte (ou mais habilidade) ganhará o(s) prêmio(s).


----------



## sinsi619

então concorrer é significado de ganhar?


----------



## jazyk

Não, quem concorre não ganha necessariamente (infelizmente).

Digamos que há um supermercado com a seguinte promoção: estão sorteando um carro 0km.  A cada 50 reais em compras, recebe-se um cupom que se coloca numa urna e algum tempo depois faz-se um sorteio (jogam-se todos os cupons para o alto).  D. Maria, D. Joana, D. Francisca e muitas outras donas gastaram 50 reais, receberam seu cupom e colocaram-no na urna (todas estão concorrendo ao carro, porque o carro poderia vir a pertencer a qualquer uma delas), mas no dia do sorteio D. Francisca é contemplada (é o cupom dela que cai nas mãos da pessoa que está realizando o sorteio), e é esta que leva o carro para casa.


----------



## Vanda

Além do que o Jazyk já explicou, você pode pensar que concorrer é "entrar na fila"  para ganhar um prêmio.    Se vai ganhar ou não é outra história, mas você concorreu/ competiu.


----------



## sinsi619

Vanda said:
			
		

> Além do que o Jazyk já explicou, você pode pensar que concorrer é "entrar na fila" para ganhar um prêmio.  Se vai ganhar ou não é outra história, mas você concorreu/ competiu.


sim, entendi.


----------



## jazyk

Hahaha, a Vanda explicou em duas linhas o que eu levei sete para _tentar_ explicar.

Que vergonha.


----------



## sinsi619

não fala assim, eu aprendeu muito pela sua explica, obrigada.


----------



## Vanda

Não é vergonha. É tão-somente que você é mais detalhista! ( E eu estou mais acostumada a "digerir " para os alunos quando não entendem um conceito, que para alguns parece muito complicado.  ). 
Por issso precisamos de todos por aqui, um complementa o outro.


----------



## jazyk

Mas eu também sou professor.  Será que não digiro o suficiente?


----------



## CarlosGilberto

Vanda said:
			
		

> Além do que o Jazyk já explicou, você pode pensar que concorrer é "entrar na fila" para ganhar um prêmio.  Se vai ganhar ou não é outra história, mas você concorreu/ competiu.


 
vanda,

cocorrer tambem significa que occurre simultaneamente?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, custei para me lembrar. Existe concorrer com o sentido de *existir simultaneamente; coexistir. *
Ex. : Jamais em sua vida concorreram tantos problemas como agora.
(ou seja, existiram tantos problemas juntos)


----------



## Brasileño

sinsi619 said:
			
		

> não fale assim, eu aprendi muito pela sua explicação, obrigada.


----------



## Brasileño

sinsi619 said:
			
		

> então concorrer significa ganhar? ou "então concorrer é sinônimo de ganhar?"


----------



## sinsi619

muito obrigada, eu aprendi muito.


----------



## CarlosGilberto

Vanda said:


> Sim, custei para me lembrar. Existe concorrer com o sentido de *existir simultaneamente; coexistir. *
> Ex. : Jamais em sua vida concorreram tantos problemas como agora.
> (ou seja, existiram tantos problemas juntos)


 
Concorrer quase sempre se usa no ingles e no espanhol en esse maneira: coexistir o simultaneamente.  Eu nunca lo ouvi usado para dizer competir, mas tambem se posso usar assim no ingles e espanhol.  

Obrigado por sua ajuda.


----------



## jazyk

Concurrir:

50 novelas concurren al Premio Júpiter
50 novels are in the running for the Jupiter Prize


----------



## sinsi619

jazyk said:


> Concurrir:
> 
> 50 novelas concurren al Premio Júpiter
> 50 novels are in the running for the Jupiter Prize


 
 desculpe, eu não entendi.
 que premio júpiter?


----------



## Vanda

Ele está usando esse prêmio apenas como um exemplo do uso de concorrer, Sinsi. Poderia, por exemplo, dizer que a pessoa está concorrendo ao Prêmio Nobel! Ou ao Oscar!


----------

